# Full Suspension Simulation Software



## rocman1287 (Oct 26, 2006)

I had downloaded a free program that allowed you to design your own bike frame. You could run a simulation that would compress the suspension. It was really cool and easy to use. This is not to be confused with programs online. Anyone know where that is or has a copy? Thanks


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.bikechecker.com/ that one?


----------



## rocman1287 (Oct 26, 2006)

That's it! Thanks, however its not running for some reason. I try to open it but I cannot see anything.


----------



## rocman1287 (Oct 26, 2006)

Wait got it to work, but can't you create new designs? Or not any more? There's no new option.


----------



## Jekyll_Jockey (Aug 31, 2004)

I think you need to buy it. Maybe the pro edition


----------

